# Intense SlopeStyle 2 [SS2]



## Hunter-dirt (27. September 2010)

​
Thread fürs SS2


----------



## Shocker (28. September 2010)

da hat er Recht! Kurbeln müssen 165 Kurz sein! Aber Ersatzspeichen sind bei I9 Laufrädern immer 4 Stk. dabei ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nuts (28. September 2010)

Haha, ja  Wer weiß das schon? Bericht ist hier online.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (28. September 2010)

danke dir nuts und danke flo für die antwort


----------



## Hunter-dirt (28. September 2010)

welche Maße hat denn die hintere Nabe?


----------



## baiker007 (22. Juni 2011)

Hi,

Wo kann man das Komplettbike kaufen ?

Gruß Eike


----------



## Shocker (22. Juni 2011)

bei jeden Fachhändler im Prinzip!


----------



## baiker007 (22. Juni 2011)

Weil wenn ich im Internet suche dann finde ich nur den Rahmen


----------

